# Does anyone know how the fishing is at the pier at The Four Seasons in Orange Beach?



## tvv44 (May 20, 2008)

I'm going to be staying there during the 1st full week of April and wondered what it was like?



Any info is appreciated...


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

*RE: Does anyone know how the fishing is at the pier at The Four Seasons in Orange Beach?*

I envy you!

I hear it's pretty good at times. You can expect inshore fish like flounder, whiting and even speckled trout at night.

There's a good chance for spanish mackerel and even pompano during the day.

Would love to hear how you do...


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: Does anyone know how the fishing is at the pier at The Four Seasons in Orange Beach?*

I'll be on Pensacola Beach just down from the pier...I waited to long for reservations in Panama city by the pier...so I'll be fishing pensacola this year....when not out on the gulf.


----------



## tvv44 (May 20, 2008)

*RE: Does anyone know how the fishing is at the pier at The Four Seasons in Orange Beach?*



> *Pier#r (3/10/2010)*I envy you!
> 
> I hear it's pretty good at times. You can expect inshore fish like flounder, whiting and even speckled trout at night.
> 
> ...




I will let you know how I do. 

For trout - can you use a popper with a DOA shrimp? Or do you need live shrimp?

What about Sheepshead? I've stayed there before and I know Sheepies were there, but I could never get their interest no matter what I offered. I've heard that shrimp are good, but don't you need live ones?


----------

